# Gnomen- und Gobliningeniuerskunst



## Neiranus (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich habe einen 80 Nachtelf Jäger und skille jetzt Ingi. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Gnomen- und Gobliningeniuerskunst? 

Und was ist besser ( pvp-pve, Gold, etc.)



Danke im vorraus!



Mfg Neiranus


----------



## Infernallord (9. Juni 2009)

gnome = mehr nutzlose spielzeuge
goblin = mehr bomben und sprengstoffe

is für pve/pvp oder goldmache (machst eh kaum gold mit ingi aus du saugst den ganzen tag wolken) egal was du nimmst
ist n reiner funberuf geworden mit 1-2 netten gimmicks die vlt ma im pvp helfen


----------

